# EZM Mission Timer series...



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Todays mission...keeping time for chicken wings and corn...so far, 46 minutes on the grill










What's your Mission?


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

EZM14 checking in at my son's baseball game ⚾










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

EZM1.1 timing snow fall duration


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

EZM6 tracking weather events


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

EZM6 timing coffee cooling down


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

EZM13 timing how long do I have to be up here


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

EZM2 Hydro timing how long to drive to work


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

EZM2 getting ready for a ruck


----------



## brybajlak (Dec 14, 2017)

Quality shots team! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Timing beach activities...


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

EZM9 ⚾Championship day... we won










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Timing the lunch order...


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Timing how much time I'm spending surfing WUS!


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Double post


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Timing the coffee maker









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)

timing fading of this new grey nato


----------



## t2kv (May 31, 2018)

Timing the kids playing in the yard.


----------



## t2kv (May 31, 2018)

(Double post, sorry.)


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Timing how long until I get off work ?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Spring-Diver said:


> Timing how long until I get off work ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a mission.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)

timing how long it takes to remember what I was timing


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Watch Free Fall said:


> timing how long it takes to remember what I was timing
> View attachment 13283395




Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

michael_m said:


> Todays mission...keeping time for chicken wings and corn...so far, 46 minutes on the grill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


46 minutes?!

Was the bird not dead already?


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

brandon\ said:


> 46 minutes?!
> 
> Was the bird not dead already?


35 minutes low indirect heat...then full heat


----------



## paulyosh (Oct 26, 2015)

Nothing more mission critical than coffee...


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Watch Free Fall said:


> timing how long it takes to remember what I was timing
> View attachment 13283395


Love EO straps. Looking for a cheap diver at the moment so I could put it on one. Great Sinn BTW.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Works in the dark as well


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

You have to love the EZM range


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Burger timing









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnar375 (Mar 31, 2015)

nodnar said:


> Burger timing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, yep I use mine for that as well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Timing how long the first cup of coffee lasts on the first day of vacation


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Timing the Carne Asada ❤










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Today's Mission (well....a couple of years ago) "When are we gonna get there"...


----------



## Cyril (Mar 11, 2009)

Just arrived - after trying and flipping 100+ watches for 30 years, I think I’ve finally found my ultimate watch- to me it’s perfect!


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

stockae92 said:


> Works in the dark as well


One of the things about the EZM1 is that it's one of the very, very few chronographs that is readable at night; and even those that are, like the Breguet XX, tend to be difficult to read.


----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)

Timing how many consecutive days I can wear this and think, "This watch is SO rad." 😎


----------



## jarlleif (Jan 22, 2018)

Proud daddy timing the kiddo working on some puzzles.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnar375 (Mar 31, 2015)

jarlleif said:


> Proud daddy timing the kiddo working on some puzzles.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Great use of the mission timer haha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toolwatchguy (Aug 25, 2018)

Timing how long it took me to decide I was keeping this bad boy after unboxing


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

toolwatchguy said:


> Timing how long it took me to decide I was keeping this bad boy after unboxing
> View attachment 13424599


Great choice...but 5 seconds to decide? Congrats!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

toolwatchguy said:


> Timing how long it took me to decide I was keeping this bad boy after unboxing
> View attachment 13424599


Huge congrats 

So tempted by this one 

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Regretfully timing when I have to go back to work on Monday ?












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## vudedoo (Dec 6, 2012)

Timing the countdown to bedtime









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Mission timing burgers, pretty hungry so critical mission timing. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richv33 (Jan 21, 2012)

Love my new mission timer
View attachment 13521231


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Mission timer this is.


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sending it on to time new missions...


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Starting a new mission...


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Camguy said:


> Timing how much time I'm spending surfing WUS!
> 
> View attachment 13274313


The watch would run out of reserve power before an accurate report was possible.


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

Oops


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

Always the EZM1, here with a German cousin & fellow mission timer:


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Just waiting... lol?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Andy is that a Tutima ZUZ?



andy_s said:


> Always the EZM1, here with a German cousin & fellow mission timer:


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Getting ketchup for the hotdogs&#8230;










Mission accomplish


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

longstride said:


> Andy is that a Tutima ZUZ?


Yes, it's one of the non-logo'ed ones.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice one Andy, for me this raises one more question - do ZUZ or GSG9 have a standard issue watch at present?



andy_s said:


> Yes, it's one of the non-logo'ed ones.
> 
> View attachment 13569305


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

longstride said:


> Nice one Andy, for me this raises one more question - do ZUZ or GSG9 have a standard issue watch at present?


I only vaguely recall but think ZUZ went to Suunto and GSG9 have a Sinn UX - for the swimmers at least.


----------



## AndiS (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Rohrkrepierer (Oct 6, 2017)

The German combat divers "Kampfschwimmer" units have a leftie UXS, with a white seconds hand, and all the bezel markings in red.









I am probably going to have my regular UXS modified the same way with the next battery swap.








Here on a 22mm Erika's Originals MN strap and with a Suunto Clipper


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

EZM3 on Hadley - Roma Cordura......works nice!


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Gymnastics drop-off...timing with a new to me U2


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Watch the grass grow.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Just back from spa and good-to-go for another 7 to 8 years


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Just timing another day with the U2...


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

DaveD said:


> Just back from spa and good-to-go for another 7 to 8 years
> 
> View attachment 13584361


What did it cost you & how long did it take? My UX is 8 years old so will need to go to the spa sometime soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Timing this 'n' that - EZM3....


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

simonp67 said:


> What did it cost you & how long did it take? My UX is 8 years old so will need to go to the spa sometime soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Total cost about $450 and it took about 7 1/2 weeks total turnaround door to door. Sinn maintenance cost $341 plus $10 foreign transaction bank fee. Fedex to Frankfurt cost about $90. Don't scrimp on fast shipping to Frankfurt as insurance coverage isn't that great. Sinn customer service is outstanding; I dealt with Christa and she converses clearly in English and is very helpful. Hope this helps.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

double post o|o|


----------



## hendryyyy (Oct 21, 2018)

Timing dead flowers


----------



## jarlleif (Jan 22, 2018)

Anyone mission timing some turkey today? I'll be starting pretty soon, but wanted to enjoy some peace and quiet outside first.


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Used the U2 for timing the turkey...forgot to snap a pic...


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Timing the Advil...took it 19 minutes ago...normally works in 45 minutes.


----------



## jarlleif (Jan 22, 2018)

michael_m said:


> Timing the Advil...took it 19 minutes ago...normally works in 45 minutes.


Feel better soon!


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Timing the dental visit...


----------



## toolwatchguy (Aug 25, 2018)

timing rest during contractions...


----------



## jarlleif (Jan 22, 2018)

toolwatchguy said:


> timing rest during contractions...
> View attachment 13856391


Congratulations! (Soon anyway). Just do the mission timing discretely so you don't annoy the hell out of her!

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## danielmewes (Jan 23, 2016)

Not the best picture, and kinda obvious, but here's the UX, pardon, EZM 2B timing my dive:


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

toolwatchguy said:


> timing rest during contractions...
> View attachment 13856391


Congratulations! Terrific use of the timer!


----------



## Kisara (Mar 6, 2007)

danielmewes said:


> Not the best picture, and kinda obvious, but here's the UX, pardon, EZM 2B timing my dive:
> View attachment 13856683


Wow, even in the photo from our angle that dial is so legible!


----------



## Kisara (Mar 6, 2007)

danielmewes said:


> Not the best picture, and kinda obvious, but here's the UX, pardon, EZM 2B timing my dive:
> View attachment 13856683


Wow, even in the photo from our angle that dial is so legible!


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Timing the 3rd and 4th layer of the cake...layer 1 and 2 out of the oven...


----------



## gopurdue999 (Apr 5, 2017)

This is thread cracks me up. I love the extent we'll go to find reasons to use our chronos. (I dont have an EZM, but admire them from afar.)


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

michael_m:
Even if it's Sinnful to own the Sinn.
Willing to take the chance!!!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## johnnylarue (Feb 11, 2017)

michael_m said:


> Timing the 3rd and 4th layer of the cake...layer 1 and 2 out of the oven...


And that's how this model got the nickmame, "EZ Bake".


----------



## johnnylarue (Feb 11, 2017)

duplicate - pls delete!


----------



## jaychung (Jun 29, 2014)

My mission today was to cross this frigid stream with my ezm3...


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

My first choice for sub-zero timing...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Great shot!


----------



## lostboys (Jan 28, 2017)

michael_m said:


> Timing the 3rd and 4th layer of the cake...layer 1 and 2 out of the oven...


nice shot!


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Timing the dental visit....novocaine given 9 minutes ago...









and done...asked the dentist how long it would take, he said 20 minutes and I set the bezel timer...finished right on time


----------



## jarlleif (Jan 22, 2018)

About to do some mission timing at the zoo!


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

For those of you who got your EZM13 from WatchBuys, does the bracelet version also ship with the rubber strap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif (Jan 22, 2018)

Sinner_666 said:


> For those of you who got your EZM13 from WatchBuys, does the bracelet version also ship with the rubber strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is from watchbuys but I'm actually the second owner. However, I don't believe the rubber comes with it. The first owner of mine bought it on the bracelet and added a rubber strap for a 856 (which fits the EZM 13 just fine). You can always call them and ask. I've found them very friendly and responsive.


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Sinner_666 said:


> For those of you who got your EZM13 from WatchBuys, does the bracelet version also ship with the rubber strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does not. It's either or, but absolutely get the bracelet.


----------



## Deano482 (Feb 21, 2011)

My latest acquisition UX S (EZM 2B)


----------



## Pallas79 (Nov 15, 2018)

That EZM 13 is very appealing. The way you have it on the silicone is just how I'd envision it being worn most comfortably.


----------



## sgtg1775 (Mar 2, 2019)

Congrats! Is there a sub-dial that counts down 18 years?


----------



## sgtg1775 (Mar 2, 2019)

toolwatchguy said:


> timing rest during contractions...
> View attachment 13856391


Congrats! Is there a sub-dial that counts down 18 years?


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

EZM14-Roasting the tomatoes & chilies for the salsa 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toolwatchguy (Aug 25, 2018)

A worthy exercise for that nice EZM14-T1!


----------



## GrussGott (Nov 15, 2012)

Deano482 said:


> My latest acquisition UX S (EZM 2B)


what's the strap?


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

EZM3...









Timing a strap change...


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

longstride said:


> EZM3...
> 
> View attachment 14116887
> 
> ...


One hour later... ha ha... seems about right for swapping out the H-link.

****

On Toxic Nato this morning, timing a dog walk.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

numero uno, the big kahuna |>


----------



## Happy_Jake (Jan 15, 2017)

Deano482 said:


> My latest acquisition UX S (EZM 2B)


Great looking watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy_Jake (Jan 15, 2017)

Spring-Diver said:


> EZM14-Roasting the tomatoes & chilies for the salsa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good
I notice the capsule is a fairly dark blue.
How long did it take to turn that shade?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Using the EZM1 for timing refueling of the 767 at the Royal Terminal, Riyadh KSA.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

And......the EZM1 timing (to the second) how much time it takes to actually freeze my balls off - Big Sky Montana, February 2017.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Happy_Jake said:


> Looking good
> I notice the capsule is a fairly dark blue.
> How long did it take to turn that shade?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks Jake!

I traded my 757 for this one maybe 6 months ago and it was starting to turn darker.

I'm keeping an eye on this one. It's definitely darker than my EZM9, which is a year older.

Cheers


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Duplicate;(


----------



## Happy_Jake (Jan 15, 2017)

longstride said:


> View attachment 14128257
> 
> 
> Using the EZM1 for timing refueling of the 767 at the Royal Terminal, Riyadh KSA.


Love that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif (Jan 22, 2018)

Mission timed a trail run in a new pair of shoes


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I must say that the EZM13 is growing on me. At first I was not that into them but I think I could see myself with one.


----------



## jarlleif (Jan 22, 2018)

longstride said:


> I must say that the EZM13 is growing on me. At first I was not that into them but I think I could see myself with one.


I think the same thing happened to me. They look kind of cluttered in some pictures, but when wearing one the running seconds and date seem to fade away (probably due to the more subdued colors) and I find i have to specifically look for them. But even the chronograph subdial and Arabic hour marks are quite subdued in person. Overall the watch seems very clean and precise considering the amount of information displayed. I'm very happy with mine

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HamSamich9 (Jun 3, 2018)

Just received my first Mission Timer, the EZM 3. Definitely won't be my last.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

HamSamich9 said:


> Just received my first Mission Timer, the EZM 3. Definitely won't be my last.
> 
> View attachment 14169671


Congrats and welcome to the club

Cheers 
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

T1B for the next few days


----------



## Scout (Nov 17, 2012)

I dig them hand so much on the T1 series!


Spring-Diver said:


> T1B for the next few days


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Scout said:


> I dig them hand so much on the T1 series!


Me too! They go great with the rounded hour/minute markers.



Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Timing the pizza...


----------



## Happy_Jake (Jan 15, 2017)

Timing my "15 min" oil change...









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy_Jake (Jan 15, 2017)

I love this watch and I look at it much too often...


----------



## Happy_Jake (Jan 15, 2017)

Happy_Jake said:


> Timing my "15 min" oil change...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this watch...and look at it far too often...


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Happy_Jake said:


> I love this watch...and look at it far too often...


Congrats Jake 

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSamich9 (Jun 3, 2018)

Was never really a nato kind of guy....until now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

HamSamich9 said:


> Was never really a nato kind of guy....until now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great!
May need to get a EZM 3 now...


----------



## Ar.Parask (Jun 22, 2014)

After five years searching for one i couldn't be happier...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif (Jan 22, 2018)

I timed my switch back onto the bracelet. Half the time was just remembering where I'd left the darn bracelet

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

My two main instruments for 5 days mountain running in Wales covering 200 miles and featuring 15km of ascent; EZM1 and Silva thumb compass; both pared down to their essentials for quick and uncluttered reading.


----------



## jarlleif (Jan 22, 2018)

andy_s said:


> My two main instruments for 5 days mountain running in Wales covering 200 miles and featuring 15km of ascent; EZM1 and Silva thumb compass; both pared down to their essentials for quick and uncluttered reading.
> 
> View attachment 14184713


That sounds like an amazing experience! Good luck, looks like you're well equipped for the trail. 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hendryyyy (Oct 21, 2018)

Spring-Diver said:


> Thanks Jake!
> 
> I traded my 757 for this one maybe 6 months ago and it was starting to turn darker.
> 
> ...


Seems like theres something wrong with it ?


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

hendryyyy said:


> Seems like theres something wrong with it ?


Nothing wrong so far currently running at +6 seconds a day 

Cheers


----------

